# Wine Club - Delaware County PA



## ruggierm1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Can anyone put me in touch with any local wine making clubs in the Delaware County area of PA?


----------



## Tom (Jun 29, 2009)

I have one in South Jersey
We meet once a month @ members home in Camden, Glouster and Burlington counties.


----------



## Tom (Aug 3, 2009)

try
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/southjerseywinemakers/
Its is a group in S.Jersey who meets monthly @ a members home.


----------

